# Photoshop Actions gesucht!



## Lunam (25. September 2010)

Ich suche folgende Actionen für Photoshop (CS3):

Fächer action:

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x50/Englchen20/Fotos/chinafcherfrau.jpg

Ringbuch action:

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x50/Englchen20/Fotos/seeroseringbuch.png

Ich hatte die früher einmal und habe damit diese Bilder gemacht nur leider gingen sie mir verloren -.-
Weiß jemand wo ich diese actions wieder herbekomme?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2010)

Hi,
hast du schon mal auf http://www.panosfx.com geschaut?

Gruß


----------



## Lunam (28. September 2010)

Dort gibt es die Fächer action nicht =/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2010)

Hi,
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/downloa...tionen_faecher-2-mit-leichter-spiegelung.html
bzw. http://www.psd-tutorials.de/downloads-cat-19-photoshop-aktionen.html

Gruß


----------



## Lunam (29. September 2010)

Die Seite ist zwar geil nur muss man pro download Mitgliedspunkte abgeben...
Aber so langsam steig ich hinter das Punktesystem ^^


----------



## smileyml (29. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht, da wird einem mehrfach geholfen, aber anstatt einem Danke wird weier gefrordert oder sich sogar noch beschwert!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2010)

> Nicht schlecht, da wird einem mehrfach geholfen, aber anstatt einem Danke wird weier gefrordert oder sich sogar noch beschwert!


Tja, ich hab schon genug Probleme da muß ich mich nicht noch dadrüber aufregen . Und ich hab die Actions auch nur grad schnell über google gefunden und nicht schon in petto gehabt.

Grüße


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2010)

Hai,



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ... ich hab die Actions auch nur grad schnell über google gefunden ...



Ein Grund mehr für ein Danke.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lunam (29. September 2010)

uhm wer nix zum Thema zu sagen hat sollte erst gar nichts schreiben...
Und ich habe nach 2 actions gesucht sogar mit Beispielbild aber bisher habe ich diese 2 actions noch nicht bekommen...von daher frage ich immer noch danach.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. September 2010)

Wer hier Hilfe sucht, sollte ein Mindestmaß an Freundlichkeit an den Tag legen. Das scheint hier nicht gegeben zu sein, also bedanken wir uns für das Interesse und der Thread wird hiermit geschlossen.


----------



## smileyml (5. Oktober 2010)

Und da wir auch hier nur begrenzt böse sind, hier mal zwei vielleicht hilfreiche Links
Fächern - http://www.designerinaction.de/software/detail.php?id=157
Spiralen  - http://www.designerinaction.de/software/detail.php?id=140

Grüße Marco


----------

